# BMX Racing in Trumbull CT



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2009)

in case there is interest . . .

http://www.trumbullbmx.com/

up to age 53 . . . .  i might have to get a bmx bike so i can make a fool of myself  :-D


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

I used to ride that track when I was a kid. Never was any good at it though, but it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> in case there is interest . . .
> 
> http://www.trumbullbmx.com/
> 
> up to age 53 . . . .  i might have to get a bmx bike so i can make a fool of myself  :-D



i'm so down with this.  

Gary, lets do it!


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm so down with this.
> 
> Gary, lets do it!



I'll MTB in the valley that morning and then pull up a cooler of beers to the track to root you guys on.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm so down with this.
> 
> Gary, lets do it!



Gonna use the Black Diamond?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2009)

Torrington has a BMX track too, for anyone who might be interested:

http://www.foothillsbmx.com/

Not sure if they have any old guy categories for racing, but the track is open to the public when there's no races going on.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Gonna use the Black Diamond?



And there's a large bike class for the older set, and kids who use it as a 
second class: Cruisers 
Their age groups: 8 & under, 9-10, 11-12, 13-14, 15-16, 17-24, 25-29, 30-
34, 35-39, 40-44, 45-49, 50-54, 55 & over

i'm IN!


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> And there's a large bike class for the older set, and kids who use it as a
> second class: Cruisers
> Their age groups: 8 & under, 9-10, 11-12, 13-14, 15-16, 17-24, 25-29, 30-
> 34, 35-39, 40-44, 45-49, 50-54, 55 & over
> ...



that could be fun with the crappy ss i am working on....


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 23, 2009)

There's a track out here in Shoreham by the old nueclar power plant.  I'm a big fan of freewheel bikes, stupid derailers and crap can't handel the abuse I dish out.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> that could be fun with the crappy ss i am working on....



you dont have the balls lax man.

besides, its tough to ride a bmx bike with a skirt on, or so i've heard.......


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> you dont have the balls lax man.
> 
> besides, its tough to ride a bmx bike with a skirt on, or so i've heard.......



we'll see clark.  i have the lung advantage.


----------

